# V52 error on all channels with Roamio and Comcast



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

I've had my Roamio for a few weeks with no problems after the initial setup. Came home this evening to the v52 error on all channels. Signal meter shows 0. My Comcast internet is working fine. Comcast says they have no outages in my area. Any idea what the problem could be? Seems strange that my internet is fine but my TV has 0 signal.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't believe Comcast! lol It may just be a temporary outage, you might not want to do anything too aggressive yet... that said:

Have you double-checked the cabling?

Have you forced a connection to Tivo? 
Settings & Messages/settings/network/connect to tivo service now

Have you rebooted the Roamio?

Have you removed and re-seated your cablecard?


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

globalgreg said:


> I've had my Roamio for a few weeks with no problems after the initial setup. Came home this evening to the v52 error on all channels. Signal meter shows 0. My Comcast internet is working fine. Comcast says they have no outages in my area. Any idea what the problem could be? Seems strange that my internet is fine but my TV has 0 signal.


Don't believe Comcast. I had this happen to me a few weeks ago and the only way I notice it beside the V52 errors was my internet speed was super slow. I called Comcast and I talked to a bunch of Dumb A$$es who had no clue what I was talking about. It basically lasted the whole weekend until I had to escalate the issue. I was finally able to get them to realize oh, we do have a problem in that area. When my wife came home from shopping on a Sunday and she told me she saw a Comcast truck at the end of the street up a pole. After she told me this the V52 errors went away 30 minutes later and all was fine. The other thing you can do if you have Comcast internet is look at your signal levels of your modem. If they are reading high or I should say not normal then what they normally do, then you have a signal problem and that will cause V52 errors.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

I've rebooted the Roamio several times, re-seated the CableCARD, and forced TiVo to call hom. Cabling hasn't changed and not sure what to check...it was working great for weeks. I just came home from being gone all day and had no signal. After talking to a few techs I finally got a chat agent to schedule a tech to come out this afternoon. Anything I should mention to the tech to make sure he gets it fixed? I'm worried that he'll see the TiVo and freak out. Would too hot of a signal cause the TiVo to show 0 signal? When it was working my signal was in the high 90's. 

I've attached a screenshot of the signal levels on my modem. Not sure if they're high or not.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

globalgreg said:


> I've rebooted the Roamio several times, re-seated the CableCARD, and forced TiVo to call hom. Cabling hasn't changed and not sure what to check...it was working great for weeks. I just came home from being gone all day and had no signal. After talking to a few techs I finally got a chat agent to schedule a tech to come out this afternoon. Anything I should mention to the tech to make sure he gets it fixed? I'm worried that he'll see the TiVo and freak out. Would too hot of a signal cause the TiVo to show 0 signal? When it was working my signal was in the high 90's.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of the signal levels on my modem. Not sure if they're high or not.


I know one of the things the tech will do is check the signal from the node to your house. If you have a good signal from the node to the house then more than likely he will start checking your outlets and also see if you have any kind of splitter that may have gone bad. I am guessing he will bring cable cards just in case. I am kind of curious, can you bring in analog channels or is it just HD channels that is given you grief?

I know when I had this issue it was only some of my HD channels messing up and the other ones were good.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

mburnno said:


> I know one of the things the tech will do is check the signal from the node to your house. If you have a good signal from the node to the house then more than likely he will start checking your outlets and also see if you have any kind of splitter that may have gone bad. I am guessing he will bring cable cards just in case. I am kind of curious, can you bring in analog channels or is it just HD channels that is given you grief?
> 
> I know when I had this issue it was only some of my HD channels messing up and the other ones were good.


I couldn't get my local non-HD channels either. I couldn't find a single channel that could get a signal.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mburnno said:


> ........ I am kind of curious, can you bring in analog channels or is it just HD channels that is given you grief? .........





globalgreg said:


> I couldn't get my local non-HD channels either. I couldn't find a single channel that could get a signal.


FYI, The non HD channels on a Roamio are still digital, as that is the only type of signal it will demodulate. That poster who asked the question asked about "analog" channels, not just "non-HD" channels. You'd need to connect the cable to an older TiVo or your TV with an analog tuner to see if that works and answer his question.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> FYI, The non HD channels on a Roamio are still digital, as that is the only type of signal it will demodulate. That poster who asked the question asked about "analog" channels, not just "non-HD" channels. You'd need to connect the cable to an older TiVo or your TV with an analog tuner to see if that works and answer his question.


Oh, OK. I don't have a way to see if analog channels work then.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

globalgreg said:


> Oh, OK. I don't have a way to see if analog channels work then.


Are you sure? What display device are you using?


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Are you sure? What display device are you using?


A projector and a Panasonic TC-P65V10. The Panasonic may have an analog input but it would be a huge PITA to hook a line up to it.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

Just got home and I'm midway through their arrival time to repair and I see that the channels are working. They were down yesterday from about 7:30 PM to about 10:30 this morning. Should I cancel the appointment? Think there's something the tech can do to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

I had the tech come anyway even though it started working on it's own. He said the signal levels were low at the tap outside. The lineman came today and said it's fixed now. Hopefully the problem won't re-occur.


----------

